# can i get some names of good viv plants that are good for...



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

can i get names of good viv plants . please categorize viv plants that are good for mounting on backgrounds, in the substrate, and ones that do well as clippings and pruning. could you please categorize it for me like this??? thanks kristy


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

in answer to your 3rd Q; nearly anything can be cloned. so i will go into a little detail how. deciduous trees are more difficult but you would be amazed. cloning is a very easy process and very inexpensive. some plants can be cloned relitively easily from an ammount of material as small as lets say 1/2 of one leaf. i'll just go into clones from cuttings but clones from tissue can also be taken. to clone you must first find the nodes http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/e ... odes_c.jpg this is a digram. now cut the plant slightly above the 3rd node from the top, using a fresh razor blade. i prefer to use a rooting homone such as shultz powdered roting hormone. to do so lightly scrape the very outside layer of cells off of the bottom of the stem to about 1/2 inch up, with the razor. then dip in water, then into the hormone powder. then tap off the excess. peat pellets such as those sold under the name jiffy are a good choice for the next step. take the pellets and soak in warm water to let them expand. poke a generous size hole and insert your clone. push the peat gently in around the stem. put this and your other clones in a humitity tent or other comparable device (a clear rubbermaid works well) and flood the bottom 1/4 - 1/2 " with water. change every 3 days or so and keep the cuttings moist with a mister. they may wilt at first but within about 2 weeks the cuttings will have taken root and are ready to transplant. expect 20% losses. pothos and philedendron are two common varieties of plants that i can think of off the top of my head that need no special attention and can be simply cut and placed in the viv. they will grow providing you cut past the top node (and perhaps even if you didnt) i hope others can help with the other Qs

james


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

still need them categorized and some good names. getting ready to make plant purchases. kristy


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

most Bromeliads should be mounted, along with a lot of orchids used in Viv's.
Jewel Orchids, Alocasia, creeping Ficus, Philodendron, Begonia:usually substrate
Ferns and Peperomias are usually planted in the substrate but not always.
Dischidia can go either way
A lot of Gesneriads can go either way too. 
It really depends on the individual plant, and if you can get some jungle cactus too.
Here are some sponsors that I've had good experiences with:
http://www.springvalleytropicals.com/
http://dischidia.com/For_Sale.htm
http://littlefrogfarm.com
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZcloudjungle
http://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/

These are some good places also.
http://www.kartuz.com/
http://www.tropiflora.com/
http://www.violetbarn.com/


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Another good one, that I always like- http://www.customecos.com./


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks...well that is a good start! kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

mac you responded just as i responded lol. i will check out all the websites...wish i could get some good plant names and categorized for me like the post stated...one question still baffles me....can potted plants be sterilized in 10% bleach solution and what about mosses...such as riccia, java, carpet? thanks! kristy


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

heres a short list that i like

mounted 
Neo. Broms
Air plants (Tillandsia)
Medinilla sessifolia
Dischidia nummularia
Microsorum +Microgramma 
depending on tank size 
Codonanthe
Codonatanthus
Columnea 
Aeschynanthus

substrate
Jewel Orchids
Bertolonia maculata
Saintpaulia 'Rob's Love Bite' 
Saintpaulia 'Rob's Twinkle Blue' 
Saintpaulia 'Rob's Voodoo Blue'
Saintpaulia 'Smitten Kitten'
Rhaphidophora cryptantha 
Rhaphidophora hayii
Microsorum thailandicum 
Begonia 'Withlachoochee'
Alocasia cuprea
Philodendron grazielae
Saxifraga cuscutaeformis

theres many, many, more.
most potted plants can handle a bleach solution, mosses not as much.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

ok love the list....but how do we get good java, good riccia, good carpet moss w/o intriducing any parasites etc to our darts? kristy


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

get them from a reputable place, use good judgment and don't worry about it. I haven't dipped any of my plants.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

even the mosses? its supposed to be for 3o minutes then rinse very well. kristy


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

http://kapoktree.com/articles under viv plants.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i'll check it out. kristy smileys since they arent working as of yet


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

emily i cant find any info on it...i'll post a new thread about sanitizing plants? kristy


----------

